# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  SF Token Kai

## Dan Pfanenstiel

Perhaps a bit early, but I promised myself I wouldn't miss the token kai this year like last. I also just realized that it's the same weekend as the one knife show I do a year, BACKA show in Palo Alto. Tentatively planning on seeing the Token Kai on Friday and being at my own table the rest of the weekend. Anyone else?

Dan

----------


## Keith Larman

I try to make the SF token kai every year. It's been tough the last couple years with a 2.5 year old at home and all the bills that creates, but I should be there again this year. Its great being able to see so much nice stuff and also BS around with old friends and new friends. I might *need* to go this year simply as a self-imposed brief vacation. Hmmm, better start working on the marriage points now...

----------

